# WHFB 'Ard Boyz is coming!



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

So, the grapevine tells me that at 3500pts, anything goes! Just as in the recent 40K 'Ard Boyz, there will be no restriction on the lists, provided that they are legal 3500pt lists. No painting will interfere in your army's dominance of all!

The date has yet to be released, but it might be a good time to start thinking about what you and your army can do at 3500pts that will trump all others. Personally, this means that if I am to participate, I'll need another 1000pts of something!


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

http://us.games-workshop.com/news/events/other_events/ardboys/default.htm


----------



## maxtangent (Jan 31, 2008)

Time to pull out those special characters and special character killing tricks. Tyrion and Teclis sound good as Lord choices.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

It's gonna be nasty!

Moghur is gonna make a huge entrance in some armies, I imagine.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

so i only need to get 500pts more for each of my fantasy amies


----------



## Apokra (Jan 28, 2008)

Hespithe said:


> It's gonna be nasty!
> 
> Moghur is gonna make a huge entrance in some armies, I imagine.


Tide of spawn made this a very valid point. The Morghur make you cry list with nothing but hounds is just plain NASTY!


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

There's also the 4 Treeman Woodie list, and the uber magic lists from Tzeentch and the Slann.


----------

